# Crazy storm!!!



## AmberLops (Jun 21, 2019)

Tonight at around 8 pm my neighbor came knocking on the door telling me that his wife is 1 town over and there's a tornado...he wanted to tell me because he knows I don't have cable and didn't see the news.
It was a nice day...90 degrees and humid but seemed like normal summer weather!
After he left I went inside to look at the weather online. It said party cloudy and 80-some degrees.
No storm warning/watches at all! So I went outside and I saw it coming 
I had to get all of the outdoor rabbits and bring them to the indoor rabbitry, which was a nightmare!
The wind was blowing so hard that the tree tops were almost touching the ground and it sounded like a train! I was so freaked out because I've never been in a storm like that before.
I grabbed all the cages and ran as fast as I could with them all the way to the rabbitry and had to find room somewhere for all of them to go.
Then it started pouring and tree branches were falling all over the place (including on top of my car, which now has a broken windshield) then I saw one of the tallest trees crack and fall right on top of where the outdoor rabbits were, but I managed to get all of them inside just in time. That would've been awful to lose all my babies that way!
I managed to fall, hurt my back and get covered in mud, scrapes and bruises.

This storm ended with the most lightning I've ever seen followed by the loudest thunder I've ever heard!
Did anyone else in Middle Tennessee get hit by this monster?
Tomorrow i'll go out and inspect the damage


----------



## greybeard (Jun 22, 2019)

I've been keeping tabs on the rain &  flooding in Ohio on another board.bad stuff up that way.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 22, 2019)

@AmberLops. ...I am so happy you are ok....Thank heaven's  you moved your outside rabbits, ...I hope your damage is minimal  and you don't  have any aches and pains this morning   please post us a update.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2019)

Glad you are ok. A windshield can be fixed easier than you can.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks guys!! 
Super sore this morning but nothing a few aspirin won't fix 
I went out early today and there is a lot of damage on my property....entire trees down and huge branches all over the place. My shed is flattened and the back of the house is flooded.
I'll go down the street later to see what happened there. I saw that a tree fell on of my neighbor's house.
I moved all the rabbits back outside, in a new place of course. Where trees can't fall on them!
I'll have to have someone come and chop up all the wood on the downed trees and take it away...I don't have the equipment do that myself.
The rabbits look fine this morning, like nothing ever happened....happy to see me and munching on their hay.
I think the worst thing was that I had no idea that storm was coming. One of neighbors has a storm shelter and he said he'd call me if he knew of a tornado or a bad storm and I can use his shelter....but I talked to him today and he didn't know that storm was coming either. If it weren't for my neighbor coming over and telling me about the storm, I wouldn't have gotten to my rabbits in time!
I saw that Nashville had tornado warnings last night and it gave a list of counties that would be affected and my county was NOT there! I'm almost 2 hours from Nashville, so the storm must have been huge!


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 22, 2019)

Glad all are ok, scarey when that happens .


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 22, 2019)

That sounds horrendous. Glad you got off fairly lightly.

We have thunderstorms forecast next week, but I don't think they will anything like as bad as yours.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

I still have no clue what this storm was!
I have a feeling it was a tornado in the next town over and I got hit by the outside of it. I did see on the news today that Missouri got hit by some tornadoes last night and there was a storm system moving down to Tenn. but it wasn't supposed to make it as far as it did 
I'm just glad it wasn't much worse...I know it could've been!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

A read something strange last night when I was going through an old almanac book.
I was reading it a few months back and remember seeing how to tell how far away a storm is and I wanted to do that last night after the storm was leaving.
I read that when the Summer Solstice comes within 7 days of a full moon, there will be violent storms!
The full moon was on the 18th...coincidence or is it true?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 22, 2019)

You will have to ask the Professor  @greybead


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

@greybeard  what do you think about that theory??
Another storm is hitting right now, almost as bad as last night's storm... 
The weather still says 'party cloudy'!! Maybe there's a glitch and it's frozen on that...


----------



## greybeard (Jun 22, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I read that when the Summer Solstice comes within 7 days of a full moon, there will be violent storms!
> The full moon was on the 18th


What do I think of it?
I think....That within any 7 days of any moon phase or any given date (especially this time of year), that violent storms are a very distinct possibility..if not probability... somewhere in that particular time zone.

Correlation does not equal causation...


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...adly-in-central-us/ar-AADgEdP?ocid=spartandhp

Looks like the storm is a real thing...and it's not good!
We have more severe weather through tomorrow  With possible tornadoes, hail, wind and flooding. Yay


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 22, 2019)

Dang girl....get prepared the best you can and hunker down with a weather channel  on ....be safe


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2019)

Our local weather newscasters go live with minute by minute updates on the storms. Only bad thing for us is when it gets real bad, the satellite TV and internet goes off. Phone internet doesn’t even work. 

Stay safe!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 22, 2019)

It's old school, but radio usually works when all else fails, but even in the middle of Ike and Harvey, I was able to receive and send via internet using cell tower connection as long as I had an electric power source. 
A battery backup weather radio is a must for people living in rural areas. 
SW is good too and you can find old SW band radios dirt cheap at flea markets and yard sales. (you can hear some very 'interesting' things on SW too)


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 22, 2019)

We had the same storms that you did and had some trees come down.  You and us have been on the edge of the last couple of storm cells that have come through but they have been violent.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

@Mike CHS  I hope you guys are alright...I know just a few hours ago the storms came around again and took down a few more trees around me. Stay safe and be careful!
I don't have cable tv but I found out that accuweather has a thing where you can put in your street address and it gives you weather updates every minute. That helps me a lot!
My neighbor came over fright before that storm a few hours ago, and he came by just to tell me not to freak out about that storm yesterday because it only happens once every 3 years and I wouldn't see it again for a loooong time...
I told him that there's another storm coming in 5 minutes (got it form accuweather) and he was making fun of me...
5 minutes later, it was pouring rain, thundering and the lightning was so low that it actually struck a tree in the woods behind his house...then the wind took the power out and I he finally said 'i guess you were right' ...so stubborn!
I decided i'm going to the dr. tomorrow for my back. That fall was just a lot worse than i thought 
Amazing what adrenaline can do...this morning i could barely pick up some of those rabbit cages that i was running with last night 

@greybeard  i think i'll get a radio. It's a great idea and it would be really helpful!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 22, 2019)

A few weeks ago we had some really nasty storms. Hail the size of my fist! It was insane and thankfully after a few minutes the hail was softball then golf ball size. It lasted some time and the wind was really bad. We've had a few bad ones since then but nothing compared to the hail storm.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 22, 2019)

So glad you were able to get the critters into a safe area. Hope your back heals up without issue. Back pain is the worst.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> A few weeks ago we had some really nasty storms. Hail the size of my fist! It was insane and thankfully after a few minutes the hail was softball then golf ball size. It lasted some time and the wind was really bad. We've had a few bad ones since then but nothing compared to the hail storm.


That's crazy!! I've never seen hail before...until today. We had 1/2 inch hail so it was really nothing...That must've been scary having hail that huge


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> So glad you were able to get the critters into a safe area. Hope your back heals up without issue. Back pain is the worst.


Thanks, I was hoping it'd get a little better but i'm going to the dr. tomorrow...it's getting worse and it's a weird pain...I just want to be sure it's alright.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

So it looks like this storm is being called a 'Derecho'...wind gusts up to 70mph tonight...it looks okay right now outside so i'm really hoping that doesn't happen...I think the storm yesterday had to have winds that strong or stronger.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...hunderstorm-threat/ar-AADgJV6?ocid=spartanntp

@B&B Happy goats  it's hitting Florida...not sure where exactly but the news article mentions it.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 23, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Correlation does not equal causation...


 Ha ha....those of us who are of a, what can I call it(?).....more mystical persuasion, can convince ourselves of just about any 'fact' (call it Old Wives' Tale if you will) by the phrase "Absence of proof is not proof of absence".



AmberLops said:


> I don't have cable tv but I found out that accuweather has a thing where you can put in your street address


Me neither, Amberlops, 'cos nobody will lay cables to 'the Sticks'...but we do have satellite TV (as no terrestrial signal available , either.). Sky won't provide our internet, though, so we have the worst speeds in the country...often won't load internet at all. But, I digress. I also use Accuweather and find it to be a pretty good forecasting site.


AmberLops said:


> I decided i'm going to the dr. tomorrow for my back. That fall was just a lot worse than i thought
> Amazing what adrenaline can do...this morning i could barely pick up some of those rabbit cages that i was running with last night


 Sorry to hear that you hurt yourself. I hope that it settles soon.It is amazing what the catecholamines can enable us to do in times of crisis....thankfully!



Goat Whisperer said:


> It was insane and thankfully after a few minutes the hail was softball then golf ball size


 That must have done some damage. I hope that your car windscreens etc were safe!

Keep safe from those electric storms!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 23, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Ha ha....those of us who are of a, what can I call it(?).....more mystical persuasion, can convince ourselves of just about any 'fact' (call it Old Wives' Tale if you will) by the phrase "Absence of proof is not proof of absence".


I guess that's one way to put it.
I haven't been attacked by anything since I got a calico cat, therefore the cat has kept me safe.
uhh bonjour[URL="http://"][/url]


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2019)

Hope you made it ok through the storm last night. 

We use Arnicare for sore muscles, arthritis, bruises and whatever hurts. Pain is gone in minutes and lasts 4 hours. Hope your back is nothing serious. You can get Arnicare at Walmart or Amazon. It’s good stuff.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 23, 2019)

Hmmm. Apparently, MSN doesn't like my ad blocker.

Sorry to hear you hurt your back @AmberLops, but glad to hear you are otherwise safe and sound. I watched those storms march across the radar image through South Carolina; we barely got sprinkled on here. At the moment, I'm kinda on the fence as to whether I'd prefer to get "severe stormed" or continue in the moderate drought conditions that we have currently. We have trees dying left and right here. Last year's record-smashing rainfall (plus, y'know, _Florence_) damaged root systems, and they just can't deal with this year's dryness. Of course, several inches of rain in an hour wouldn't do much good; 99% would just run off when it's this dry. You can order just about anything on the internet these days; too bad there isn't a webweather site where you can have a nice, gentle rain shower delivered to your yard. Irrigation systems are all very well (assuming your community isn't doing mandatory water restriction), but nothing works like a summer shower - it's almost like magic.

Mentioning the internet, I'm sure you know that there are apps that you can put on your phone that will notify you when an alert is posted (I was in a restaurant one time when an Amber Alert caused at least a dozen patrons' phones to go off, and not simultaneously. So much for ambiance.). Of course, how helpful an app is relies on: 1) that you have a signal, and 2) an alert/warning actually gets issued. We've had tornadoes pop up so quickly, there simply wasn't time for official warnings before there was one on the ground, and as you've seen, wind doesn't have to rotate to cause havoc. Severe storm warnings cover larger areas and time periods than tornado warnings do, of course, and don't seem to get taken quite as seriously.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 23, 2019)

The storm wasn't too bad last night, just a regular thunderstorm 

@Bunnylady  I know a drought can be rough too....and rain can do amazing things!
I was having to water the garden 2 or more times a day for the past 2 weeks...I was happy to see rain in the forecast but not this storm! When I lived in PA, my town had water restrictions all summer and it was awful!
As for the apps, I don't have a cell phone. I gave it up because it doesn't work at my house anyway and the only place I could use it was at work...and I didn't need to use it at work ha ha.

@Baymule  Thank you! I'll have to use that. I used to have that stuff all the time but when I moved here I completely forgot it...i'll have to go to Walmart and get some today.

@Sheepshape  i'm with you...I've always been into mystical things...folklore and wives tales


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 23, 2019)

I found out that there was a tornado just a few towns over from me on Friday night during that huge storm!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Jun 23, 2019)

We are from North Central Ohio and boy did it rain got 6 inches in about 24 hrs last Sunday. About 50% of the crops didn't and won't make it in. And about the same for 1st cutting hay. Corn is up from 3 a bushel to 5 something already. It's has been and is going to be a wet summer. Some of the old folks said it happens every 25 years


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 23, 2019)

That's too bad! That must be really hard on the farmers out there


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2019)

We got a nice shower this afternoon. Yay! it watered my newly planted grass. The real belly buster is coming around 11 PM tonight.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 23, 2019)

I saw that some of the storms up here are moving toward Texas now.. and some parts could have isolated tornadoes...be careful!!
It rained a few hours ago while the sun was out and the rain was so cold! It was actually really nice and I stayed out in it for a while. We're supposed to get another real bad storm tomorrow...70mph winds and hail


----------



## Baymule (Jun 23, 2019)

The shower we had this afternoon was nice, but it was hot, the sun came back out and steam was rising off the roof.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 23, 2019)

What was it I said about ordering a nice, gentle shower? We had a ridge of energy set up across the area this afternoon, and it basically sat on us for hours. By the time it moseyed out of here, we'd received about 2" of rain. There were periods of fairly heavy rainfall, but most was lighter. I thought the whole thing was drama- free (I can't remember even hearing any thunder), but apparently they did spot a short-lived waterspout off Wrightsville Beach. Step out my back door tonight, and you walk into a 70 dB wall of frog song. " . . . and there's no silence in the night," indeed!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow!! I'll bet you really need that rain though 
I always wanted to see a waterspout...I've seen a lot of things but not one of those!
Can waterspouts cause damage on land??


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2019)

Sure enough, the storm hit before 11:00 last night. Thunder shook the house, lightning lit up the sky. It rained all night, haven’t gone to the rain gauge yet. Coffee is ready.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 24, 2019)

We're getting that storm now @Baymule ...  Already lost the top of a dead tree.  No great loss, lol.  Goats were a little freaked out about it though.  I managed to sneak into work in between two deluges - and only got mildly soaked....sigh.  Happy Monday!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 24, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I saw that some of the storms up here are moving toward Texas now.. and some parts could have isolated tornadoes...be careful!!



The system that has been causing weather in Ohio Valley the last week  began moving NorthEast a bit, pushed by a Pacific front. It's the red curved line on the map below...Pacific front is the blue line.
A Pacific front started in PacNW early last week and has steadily worked it's way East.
As that pacific cool front moves east, it will do/has done as they all do, and  again draw moisture up from the gulf to dampen the central midwest and eastern states.





Upside:
Much cooler behind the Pacific front's dryline than in front of it.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 24, 2019)

I hope it doesn't do too much damage for you guys  Please stay safe!
last night around midnight we got hit by another storm...strong winds, tons of rain and thunder and lightning.
And same here @Baymule ...the thunder was like an earthquake!

I'll be happy when the storm system is officially gone...and yay for cooler weather!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 24, 2019)

Thermometer on my front porch says it is 66°F right now. This time yesterday it was already 89°F.
This is very much tropical like here. Very stiff but variable ESE wind with rains coming in successive heavy bands, not steady rain. Sometimes the wind approaches 20mph in gusts.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 24, 2019)

We got 1 1/4” of rain last night. We had to go to town and passed a tree that obviously got struck by lightning. The top part of the trunk looked like it exploded, just splinters. Everything on our place is ok.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 24, 2019)

It's now mostly clear, cool, and just a little breezy. The sun feels good.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 24, 2019)

It's nice out here too...80 but a nice cool breeze.
The lightning has been crazy all over the place! When I lived in Maine there was a tree in the yard that had been struck by lightning and half of it was dead, the other half had a lot of strange designs on it. It was pretty cool


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 24, 2019)

We saw some weather off to the west towards Lawrenceburg but we had a light shower this morning but that's it.  That was fine with me since I have plenty to do.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 24, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> We saw some weather off to the west towards Lawrenceburg but we had a light shower this morning but that's it.  That was fine with me since I have plenty to do.


Wow you guys didn't get that storm last night?!
The rain is nice, i think everything really needed it


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like more storms are comin'!
https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...now-whos-in-charge/ar-AADlg21?ocid=spartanntp
Article says Tennessee, north Texas and Ohio are in the path of more severe thunderstorms for the next several days....


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 24, 2019)

They got it in Pulaski but it looks like it stayed west of I-65 which is just a couple miles from us.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 24, 2019)

We have had some showers/storms but they have been very spotty.  Pouring rain one place, barely enough to settle the dust a couple miles away.  Had rain, and hail and such 50 miles south in Roanoke Va a week or so ago.  Had pouring rain in Fairfield on Wed eve last week, not 10 drops at my house 5 miles away.  Calling for some more showers/possible thunderstorms here this eve, then clearing with 20% chance or less of precip for over a week.  We cut hay yesterday, will move the tractor and rake to the one place this eve and I will be raking tomorrow unless we get any of the rain here this eve.  Will start cutting again tomorrow and try to get quite a bit of it all down and made dry since there isn't much chance for the rest of the week. 

We had a "Derecho" several years ago.  70 + mph winds came out of nowhere.  Pouring rain.  HOT and HUMID before and after.  Happened on June 29th or 30th and we didn't get power back  until the afternoon of July 4th.  Had to open gates and actually cut some fencing to get the cows at a couple places to creeks for water.  I hauled at least 3 loads a day to cattle at a few different places.  It is hard on the cows with 90 degree temps and no water.   Compliments of the "fence the cattle out of the streams" so as to improve stream water quality, and the farmer then has to have a well put in and monthly electric bills to pump it...... oh but wait, what happens when there is no electricity??????  It was a rough week.  My son and I split the use of the generator to keep the freezers and the fridges going.  One place I was farm sitting has a whole house generator, so I wound up taking a few showers there after I did those chores.  It was a nightmare of a week. 

Sorry that some of you are suffering with the crazy weather now.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow that sounds crazy!! That must have been so difficult with the cows and trying to get them water...I imagine that would be so stressful on you and the cows! That's a loooong time to go without power!

I've never been in a Derecho before and it was just incredible. It was a nice day...hot and humid but nice and then that thing came out of nowhere...no warnings, nothing. I hated not knowing what was going on.
And i really thought i'd lose all my outdoor rabbits.
I thought for sure it was a tornado...the tree-tops were almost on the ground 
I just hope it doesn't happen again for a while...now my rabbits are moved to a safe place, where trees can't fall on top of them and I don't have to hurt my back again trying to save them


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 26, 2019)

The weather is so unpredictable...i'm not used to that yet. Just got hit by a weird storm with hail and 30+mph wind that lasted only about 10 minutes. The lightning was incredible though...like fireworks!
A weird ending to a weird day


----------



## Vasara (Jun 27, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Thanks guys!!
> Super sore this morning but nothing a few aspirin won't fix
> I went out early today and there is a lot of damage on my property....entire trees down and huge branches all over the place. My shed is flattened and the back of the house is flooded.
> I'll go down the street later to see what happened there. I saw that a tree fell on of my neighbor's house.
> ...



How scary! So glad you got to your rabbits in time and you walked away with with only scratches and bruisers. Sending thoughts as you deal with your clean up efforts


----------



## greybeard (Jun 27, 2019)

farmerjan said:


> Compliments of the "fence the cattle out of the streams" so as to improve stream water quality, and the farmer then has to have a well put in and monthly electric bills to pump it...... oh but wait, what happens when there is no electricity??????


Yeah, but you were saving the planet..that's all that counts.
I guess all that all natural, 100% organic and free range crap all the left coasters spew doesn't apply to water.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

Vasara said:


> How scary! So glad you got to your rabbits in time and you walked away with with only scratches and bruisers. Sending thoughts as you deal with your clean up efforts


Thank you! That's very sweet


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 27, 2019)

greybeard said:


> Yeah, but you were saving the planet..that's all that counts.
> I guess all that all natural, 100% organic and free range crap all the left coasters spew doesn't apply to water.


I am all for trying to improve the quality of the water in the streams.  And there are some farms where there is alot of damage to banks that could be improved.  I think making a water access area where the cattle can get into a stream to drink is a good thing so that they are not tearing up all the banks and all that soil falling into the stream.  But the arguments about the manure and such contaminating it has been disproved in several studies and actually there is often more contamination from fertilizer run off from suburban area lawns.  Still, it is the "have to" that gets to me.  We are paying electric bills at like 8 places.  And when you pull the cattle off for the winter, it costs more to have the water turned off than to just leave it on.  So you pay a minimum monthly bill and nothing even there to use the water but you are paying for the electric service.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 27, 2019)

I agree @farmerjan
Studies do prove that fertilizer and pesticide/herbicide runoff are the real issues.
I see so many people around me with cattle who have streams in the pasture and their cows have access to it 
I honestly don't worry about that...it's the chemicals that concern me.


----------

